# IQF scallops



## Claire (Oct 16, 2004)

Living in the small-town midwest, I rely on IQF shellfish for my shellfish 'fix'.  In line with a similary posting about shrimp (thanks for all the ideas!) ... anyone got some good ones for scallops?  I have one recipe I love (and will share the next time I get upstairs to my cookbook collection), but anyone with some ideas, they'd be welcome.  Something most folk don't realize is that unless you can drive to the seashore in a few hours time (and even then sometimes) what you're buying in the store isn't likely to be fresh, but thawed.  Might as well buy it frozen, at least you KNOW how long it has been thawed!  Anyway, our scallops are to die for, and I'd like to use them more often.


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Oct 16, 2004)

My mom uses scallops to make some type of ginger soup. 

1 can of chicken broth 
a couple of scallops 
1 inch of ginger - sliced  
salt 
pepper 


First boil the ginger and chicken broth, then add in the scallops and cook until it is about ready. Add salt and pepper. Simple.


----------



## Audeo (Oct 16, 2004)

More often than not, I just season (large) scallops with salt, pepper and a wee bit of cayenne, dredge in flour and saute in a little olive oil until done.  Very quick process that.  Then drizzle with lemon juice.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 16, 2004)

scallop sushi is deelish, called hotategai.
available here:  http://www.catalinaop.com/sushi2.htm
that's the only way i'll eat em, or in a cioppino or fra diavolo. otherwise, i think they're relatively tasteless. maybe i'm just not getting good or fresh ones.


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 18, 2004)

I used to buy IQF bay scallops and use them in stir-fry, especially fried rice.


----------



## GB (Oct 18, 2004)

I love them broiled with sprinkle of sea salt to finish. About as simple as you can get.


----------

